# Natural FET?



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I have consultation for my first FET. Next month. 
I'm really confused as my clinic have contacted me to say they want to try natural cycle. Which I never expected at all!
The info booklet on fet says that natural or medicated will be determined by the regularity of your cycle? 
Bearing in mind my cycles are every 30-40 days I was not expecting this! To be fair, the last 6 months have been more settled at a ranged of 33 to 36 days. But I still thought you would only have natural FET if your cycle was like clockwork? 

Obviously I would prefer a natural with no drugs but I have so many questions and wondered if anyone here can answer any of them?! Or has any experience with successful natural FET?

The first thing I'm most worried about is the pressure on you to detect the lh
Surge / ovulation at home. Before I found out I was infertile I used ovulation wee sticks for months and never one detected it. But also, looking at pics online, I think even If I did detect it I would then be unsure of whether the line was dark enough or not ,,,,,,but I guess this could be solved by purchasing a digital kit instead. ??

I'm worried that if I don't detect it or miss it for any reason and miss that window of opportunity what would happen next?
Would that count as one of my free NHS goes over ?
Or would they try again without it using one go up?
Would I have to wait another 3 months to try again? Sorry! So many questions!!!

Also, I bled before OTD on my fresh cycle which has made me wonder whether progesterone needed to be higher as I thought this was meant to hold off bleed until you stopped taking them?
In which case would I still need progesterone support after transfer?

If anyone has any answers or any advice of any kind it would be greatly appreciated! 

Just as I thought after my first IVF I knew what to expect now....it's all changed and I'm a novice again! Lol 
X


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have had a bfp after my natural cycle having had 2 bfns in medicated cycles previously

like you I don't measure lh surge on ov predictor tests. The way I did it was a triggered natural. 

I was scanned day 8 and 12 ( way it worked with doctors holidays ) I have 26 to 28 day cycles. Day 12 my follicle had reached 25mm plus. I took a pregnyl trigger shot that night to trigger ovulation. To humour me they scaned me the day after to ensure wasn't ovulating due to natural surge before trigger had chance to work.
I ovulated about 40 hours after trigger and then started progesterone support. Due to it being a triggered cycle you do need progesterone support as the corpus luteum may not produce enough

your follicle needs to be over 17mm to trigger but bigger is better re oestrogen and progesterone production.

my lining was better on naturql than medicated despite fact that I responded ok to oestrogen.

whether if they scanned you and either you had an anovulatory cycle ( we all get them - no lead follicle so no ovulation possible ) or if they missed ov would count as one of your cycles you need to check with them but I wouldn't think so.  But shouldn't happen if they scan early on say cd 8 ( or later as uou have long cycle ) to make sure follicle then 14 to 15 days pre earliest date af due and check  big follicle to trigger

I also had an endometrial scratch the month before. You would need to pay as not included on nhs but worth the£250 max . Is done approx 1 week before af due .

good luck with tx

x xm


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

My otd is 10th July. I had scans and bloods every 2 days from cd8, then when 3 lots hadn't detected anything I was allowed to opk 3 times a day over that weekend and they took my positive result to determine when to book transfer.
Mine was natural before ovulation without a trigger but with progesterone support for afterwards.

My clinic only really does medicated fet's but I really didn't want to d/reg again which was why I suggested natural to the lead consultant when we went for our follow up.
Good luck xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok here goes: I have roughly a 30 day cycle

Day 10:  I started digital opk's as like you could never get a line but I did them every 12 hours a bit expensive but as I paid thousands for this didn't want to screw it up and glad I did as I got my smiley face on the 16th in the afternoon and phoned Greece immediately, Dr said great you will ovulate midnight tomm! so I jumped on a plane next day crazy I know   Greek clinic scanned me on 18th and said be here 20th at midday for transfer and bingo it worked.

I had no oestrogen or progesterone, I was just on prednisolone and clexane and 5mg folic acid hth x


----------



## kukudil (May 26, 2014)

Hello,
I have the same question as Mrs Ball, do I need more progesterone if I always bleed before my test date


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. 
I feel a bit better about doing the digital kits instead. 
But still got loads of questions for my consultation!! 
X


----------



## katieraymond (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this page! I am waiting to start FET. My treatment was cancelled I may as my lining didn't develop on a medicated cycle! 

I'm under Guys and St Thomas in London as my treatment is pre-implantation genetic diagnosis with IVF! As my lining didn't develop they wanted me to have a hysteroscopy! Anyhow there is nothing physically wrong but they haven't said why the medicated FET didn't work! They just wanted to try again! I disagreed as felt it would fail again, so suggested a natural FET! The problem I'm having is my hospital don't seem to want to give me a HCG trigger shot, but without this I won't ovulate as I've been using ovulation testing kits for years and only ever detected the LH surge by using clomid! 

Has anyone else had difficulty persuading their hospital to prescribe the trigger shot? They haven't provided any advice about how to build my womb lining either! My lining is generally only 7.5mm! I have been taking pregnacare and have just started fertility acupuncture as I think it maybe to do with a hormone balance as I have mild PCOS! I'm also thinking of taking baby aspirin to hell with womb lining! 

Has anyone else had these difficulties?


----------

